# Karl Malome in Phoenix?



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh christ, I hope we don't sign him. 

It's pretty sad if he is in town to try to join up with us so he can get his ring. What a dick hopper. I hate Malone.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Is this true? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I guess he was in the stands at the Bulls/Suns game. It's a long way to drive from Utah for what was bound to be a blowout.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> I guess he was in the stands at the Bulls/Suns game. It's a long way to drive from Utah for what was bound to be a blowout.


especially considering his #1 running mate john stockton was getting his number retired at halftime of the hornets/jazz game. gotta wonder just how much of an acclaimed scorer he would be considered if he didnt play along with the all-time assist leader.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Where did you hear that he was in the stands?

Just curious I hadn't heard that before. I never liked Malone but he would be a wonderful addition because he knows how to play.

And he could probably help Amare improve even faster.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course Malone was in Utah last night. I just checked the game recap and it says he was on the floor during Stockton's ceremony and watched the game from a luxury suit.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yep, I watched the ceremony and Malone was right there for it.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry fellas, I must have misread the article on yahoo. I could swear I read last night that he was at the Suns/Bulls game. I also asked a friend (who was drunk at the time) and he said he saw him earlier that night.

Whoops.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> I also asked a friend (who was drunk at the time) and he said he saw him earlier that night.



:laugh: 

"Did you see Karl Malone at the game last night?"

".. Yeah, bro! I saw him! Dude!"

".. Did you see Elvis at the game last night?"

".. Dude, I saw Elvis, man!"


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't tracked down exactly who thought they saw Malone in the stands, but it did not happen on the night they Suns hosted the Bulls. He was in Utah.

The other question about whether the Suns would have any interest in signing Malone, the answer is probably "yes". However, on the question of whether there is any chance of that happening, the answer is almost certainly "no".

Malone has said if he returns, it will be to LA. There is also a strong push by Shaq to get Malone to go to the Heat, which seems all the more likely considering how well they have been playing. 

It's not certain that Malone would be interested in playing on a team which runs like the Suns do. He is in great shape, but even the new up tempo Lakers seem slow compared to the Suns. It just doesn't look like a great match independent of how many Suns fans absolutely hate him.


----------

